# Communications from your Class



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

In these days of on-line Communications, texts, social media etc. Does you class still produce a news letter? If so how often? If not - do you wish they would? How do they send event and class information? 

Any thoughts about how your Class is keeping you up to date would be appreciated


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Catalina has always done the best job in this regard of any sailboat I've ever seen. Since 1983, the company has published a high quality magazine ("Mainsheet") 4 times a year that contains racing and cruising and "how-to" articles written by owners and by expert sailors. Each class has a section where they can make announcements and pass along class information, and another section where they can pass along tech tips that are specific to each model of boat. The "Mainsheet" gives sailors what they really want in a sailing magazine. All the popular sailing magazines could be improved if they would follow Catalina's lead.

In addition, most Catalina classes have either their own, independent online forum, or a facebook forum, or both.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

505 Tank Talk is produced online on the US class website: TankTalk - 505 Class - American Section There's also a Facebook page and a separate International class website. Regatta schedules and announcements are sent out through email to lists of skippers. What class are you looking for/working on?








The Thistle class issues The Bagpipe, and Lightnings have something called Flashes. Not sure how frequently they come out.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

My boat is 21 years old. I don't think anything the builder is currently doing matters much to me and any problems I might have with my boat. So ................. I don't know if they do, or ever did, a newsletter.

If the "class" we are talking about is school related, the only time I hear from it is when they want money.


----------



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys! both Mainsheet and Tank Talk are very impressive. 
I'm tying to help the Buccaneer Class. Enthusiasm for the class is on the rise looking for the best to keep it going...


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I was the Capri 25 technical mainsheet editor for 2 years on the Catalina 25/250/Capri 25 association. The was shortly before Catalina converted their mainsheet from paper to electronic version.

Huge props to Catalina for staying in touch with their customer base.

As a C&C owner, I know they did very well for years. Nowadays their Facebook forum is quite active (if I still did Facebook).


----------

